# NES Classic Mini im Test: Lohnt sich die Retro-Mini-Konsole?



## MarcoCabibbo (11. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *NES Classic Mini im Test: Lohnt sich die Retro-Mini-Konsole?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: NES Classic Mini im Test: Lohnt sich die Retro-Mini-Konsole?


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. November 2016)

Danke nochmal an Amazon, dass meine vor Monaten vorbestellte Konsole erst Mitte Dezember kommt /:


----------



## Dosentier (11. November 2016)

Meine ist gerade angekommen.
Bin sehr zufrieden.
Das mit den kurzen kabeln habe ich so geregelt, das der NES nun  auf meinem Schreibtisch steht und via. HDMI-Kabel direkt an meinem Monitor angeschlossen ist.

Wenn es wirklich mal an den TV kommen sollte, werde ich an einem 10m HDMI-Kabel wohl nicht vorbei kommen. 

Ansonsten ist alles so wie es gesagt wurde, habe hier noch einen Originalen NES Controller rumliegen und bis auf die Länge des Kabels ist der neue, wirlich eine 1:1 Kopie, in der gleichen tollen Nintendo Quallität.

Ich hoffe nun wirklich noch auf einen SNES, mit einer Internet Anbindung.
Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken, mir eine gebrauche WIIU zu kaufen, da ich aktuell wieder voll im Nintendo Fieber stecke.

Das letzte mal erging es mir so, als ich den NES zu Weihnachten mit Super Mario Broth 3 bekommen habe


----------



## Enisra (11. November 2016)

njoa, immerhin ist ein Ladekabel dabei, nicht so wie bei anderen Konsolen von Big N 
Und es ist auch nicht so ein schlechter Hinweiß mit den Kabeln und nja, ob da nicht geknausert wurde? Ich meine heute wird man ja auch nicht mehr vorm kleinen 17" Röhrenmonitor sitzen

Aber das Gerät lohnt sich wohl schon wahrscheinlich dann, wenn man nur nen Drittel der Spiele spielen wollte, wenn man sich die Preise für die Virtuell Console anschaut >_>


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2016)

Ich denk mal es eher was für die Generation 30+ die wieder in ihrer unbeschwerten Jugend zurück will


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich denk mal es eher was für die Generation 30+ die wieder in ihrer unbeschwerten Jugend zurück will



Verdammt richtig 
Wobei ich aber z.B. mit dem SNES auch viel Spaß mit meinem Neffen und meinen Patenkindern habe. Sie lieben Turtles in Time.


----------



## OldShatterhand (11. November 2016)

Contra.
- Keine Original-NES-Module Unterstützt.
- Keine downloads von weiteren Spielen aus dem eshop, obwohl die Spiele ja kaum Platz belegen.
- offenbar zu wenig Classic Minis produziert, die Preise bei amazon sind jenseits von Gut und Böse.

Ergo: Brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ich denk mal es eher was für die Generation 30+ die wieder in ihrer unbeschwerten Jugend zurück will


Wobei ich und alle die ich kenne, die damals aufgewachsen sind eh keine Konsolen hatten (einer hatte ein Atari VCS vorher und ein paar Pong Konsolen gab es auch), aber Mitte 80er hatten hierzulande doch fast alle nur einen C64 und danach Amiga, Konsolen wie das NES oder Master System waren absolute Randsysteme. Selbst das SNES, wo es nach Mega Drive dann auch mit Konsolen hierzulande langsam losging war noch eine starke Nische. Richtig durchgestartet haben Konsolen hier mit PS1 (und N64), auch weil man dort die Spiele leicht kopieren konnte (sofern man jemanden mit PC kannte). 

Deswegen finde ich es so witzig, dass so viele scheinbar dieses NES Mini wollen. Ich denke, da ist auch oft der Wunsch bei, diese Klassiker mal nachzuholen. Aber in erster Linie wird NES-Mini als gar ungespieltes oder meist kaum genutztes Sammelobjekt in den Vitrinen der Videospielfans landen. 
Ich weiß, es gibt viele Retrofans, die nichts oder kaum andere Titel spielen, aber ich denke, ich gehöre da eher zur breiten Masse (der Altspieler), die das immer mal wieder für fünf bis zehn Minuten zwischendurch interessant finden und in Nostalgie schwelgen aber wirklich ernsthaft mehrere Stunden am Stück oder gar täglich kann ich sowas einfach nicht (mehr) ertragen.


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2016)

Also damals ANNO 1990 war der Gameboy/Gamegear und der SNES/Sega Master System in der Grundschule sehr angesagt.  

C64 hatten nur die reichen Kinder wo der Vater Arzt / Anwalt oder so war


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also damals ANNO 1990 war der Gameboy/Gamegear und der SNES/Sega Master System in der Grundschule sehr angesagt.


Jupp. Den GB hatte ich damals auch, war viel interessanter als das NES damals, vor allem waren die Spiele dafür besser und zahlreicher.


> C64 hatten nur die reichen Kinder wo der Vater Arzt / Anwalt oder so war


????? 
Ich hatte auch - parallel zum GB - einen C64, und ich komme weder aus ner Arzt- noch Anwaltsfamilie. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2016)

also ich find ja das es ne super sache is,,n snes oder megadrive würd ich mir sofort wieder holen.zelda,,secret of mana,shinobi,wonderboy usw uswda hät ich schon bock drauf,,fürs schlafzimmer oder so


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also damals ANNO 1990 war der Gameboy/Gamegear und der SNES/Sega Master System in der Grundschule sehr angesagt.
> 
> C64 hatten nur die reichen Kinder wo der Vater Arzt / Anwalt oder so war


Was? 
Anfangs hatten den Gameboy vielleicht die reichen Kinder, so um 1990 rum, bis der sich dann langsam auch ab ca. 1992 so in der Masse durchsetzte. Ein Game Gear hatten nur ältere Nerds (und da gab es damals noch nicht viele von) bzw. hat sich das Ding ab ca. 1994 im Abverkauf für irgendwas um 100 - 130 Mark mit Vollausstattung (inkl. TV Tuner) noch mal ganz ordentlich verkauft, wo es dann auch die Spiele auf dem Grabbeltisch für'n 10er gab. 

Der C64 startete ja 1983, ab 1984 haben dann erst die Papis und reicheren Eltern zugeschlagen aber 85 / 86 hatte den dann jeder. Beim Amiga ähnlich, der kam Ende 85 auf den Markt, ab ca. 1988 / 89 aber hat er dann breitflächig den C64 ersetzt.

Mit echtem Master System habe ich erst Jahre später, Mitte 90er, mal jemanden kennengelernt. Und das SNES kam erst 1992 auf den Markt und auch bei dem haben viele erst in dessen Endphase so ab 1994 / 1995 zugeschlagen, wo die Geräte teilweise dann sehr günstig zu haben waren und man gebrauchte Spiele günstig auf Flohmärkten oder in Videotheken kaufen konnte.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Selbst das SNES, wo es nach Mega Drive dann auch mit Konsolen hierzulande langsam losging war noch eine starke Nische.



äh was?
so ziemlich jeder hatte damals -gefühlt- ein snes in meinem (männlichen) bekanntenkreis und einen gameboy sowieso (nur ich selbst hatte keinen).


----------



## Dosentier (11. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei ich und alle die ich kenne, die damals aufgewachsen sind eh keine Konsolen hatten (einer hatte ein Atari VCS vorher und ein paar Pong Konsolen gab es auch), aber Mitte 80er hatten hierzulande doch fast alle nur einen C64 und danach Amiga, Konsolen wie das NES oder Master System waren absolute Randsysteme. Selbst das SNES, wo es nach Mega Drive dann auch mit Konsolen hierzulande langsam losging war noch eine starke Nische. Richtig durchgestartet haben Konsolen hier mit PS1 (und N64), auch weil man dort die Spiele leicht kopieren konnte (sofern man jemanden mit PC kannte).
> 
> Deswegen finde ich es so witzig, dass so viele scheinbar dieses NES Mini wollen. Ich denke, da ist auch oft der Wunsch bei, diese Klassiker mal nachzuholen. Aber in erster Linie wird NES-Mini als gar ungespieltes oder meist kaum genutztes Sammelobjekt in den Vitrinen der Videospielfans landen.
> Ich weiß, es gibt viele Retrofans, die nichts oder kaum andere Titel spielen, aber ich denke, ich gehöre da eher zur breiten Masse (der Altspieler), die das immer mal wieder für fünf bis zehn Minuten zwischendurch interessant finden und in Nostalgie schwelgen aber wirklich ernsthaft mehrere Stunden am Stück oder gar täglich kann ich sowas einfach nicht (mehr) ertragen.




Die Geräte von Nintendo als Randsysteme zu bezeichnen habe ich anders in Erinenrung.
Ich hatte damals zu Weihnachten einen NES bekommen, als er herauskam.
Sowie auch viele meiner Freunde und auch bekannte oder andere Kinder in der Schule.
Genauso viele hatten damals auch oder zusätzlich einen Game Boy.

Das gleiche war dann mit dem SNES.
Das war alles andere als ein Randsystem.

Teilweise ging es sogar soweit, das angesagte Spiele auf dem SNES, in den Geschäften vorbestellt werden mussten, da sie sonst zum Erscheinen sofort ausverkauft waren, ( Super Metroid, Secret of Mana, usw.)

Darüber hinaus gab es auch noch den Nintendo Club, der jedes Mitglied mit der eigenen Nintendo Zeitschrift versorgt hat.
Der Zulauf muss da wohl auch recht groß gewesen sein.

Spricht, entweder warst du in dieser Zeit einfach zu alt oder zu jung um dich dafür zu begeistern.
Aber es kann auch sein, das dich das damals einfach überhaupt nicht interessiert hat und es alles irgendwie an dir vorbei ging.
Darum würde ich auch sagen, das mit bzw. durch Nintendos Konsolen und Handhelds, eigentlich erst dieser Boom und Werdegang der Heimkonsolen eingeleitet wurde.

Aber wie schon erwähnt, ein Randsystem, waren diese Konsolen definitiv nicht


----------



## stawacz (11. November 2016)

also meine leute hatten auch alle mindestens ein SNES..oder davor nes oder sega mastersystem,,,megadrive war anfangs für reiche  gameboy hatte sowieso jeder,,sogar die (damals)doofen mädchen


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ?????
> Ich hatte auch - parallel zum GB - einen C64, und ich komme weder aus ner Arzt- noch Anwaltsfamilie.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ich kann es nur sagen wie ich es im Kindergarten / Vorschule damals miterlebt habe


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> äh was?
> so ziemlich jeder hatte damals -gefühlt- ein snes in meinem (männlichen) bekanntenkreis.



Und dein Bekanntenkreis bestand rein aus Zockern, richtig? 

Ich habe, als Zocknerd, damals eigentlich immer und ständig über Games gesprochen wenn ich irgendwo hinkam. Konsolen waren damals einfach praktisch kein Thema, eher hatten die Leute noch immer einen alten C64 irgendwo rumschwirren. 

Erst die PS1 hat den Markt großflächig erobert, aber hierzulande auch recht spät, als die ersten Bundles für ca. 330 Mark mit 2. Controller und Speicherkarte rauskamen, und eben, wenn diejenigen um 1995 / 1996 / 1997 noch jemanden im entfernten Kreis kannten, der einen PC mit Brenner hatte. Die PS1 kam auch in einer ziemlichen Lücke, PCs waren noch immer ziemlich teuer (der erste Aldi PC kam 1995 für 2000 Tacken auf dem Markt und hat in Deutschland den PC-Boom ausgelöst) und der Amiga war technisch halt hoffnungslos veraltet, so mussten diese Spieler eben mehr oder minder zwangsweise zur PS1 greifen, wodurch diese eine schon sehr große Verbreitung erfuhr. 

Den wirklichen echten, riesigen, großen Massenmarkt eroberte dann jedoch erst die PS2, zum einen wegen dem DVD Player zum anderen eben auch durch viele (exklusive) Lizenz- und Casualtitel. Im Vergleich zu Computern haben Konsolen aber in Deutschland immer eine ziemlich untergeordnete Rolle gespielt.



Wynn schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur sagen wie ich es im Kindergarten / Vorschule damals miterlebt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da war ich in den 90ern schon lange raus, allerdings kann ich es von meiner jüngeren Schwester sagen, dort hatten Mitte 90er alle Kids einen Game Boy (Color).


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und dein Bekanntenkreis bestand rein aus Zockern, richtig?



nee, überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nee, überhaupt nicht.



Dann überlege mal das genau Jahr, wo nicht nur die klassischen Zockfreunde langsam auf den Geschmack kamen, war das wirklich schon 1992 / 1993 oder doch erst später? 

Meiner Erfahrung nach gab es Anfang 90er wirklich nur so ganz vereinzelt tröpfchenweise mal jemanden mit Mega Drive oder SNES. Ich habe damals viel Zeit in den Spieleecken von Media Markt und den Videotheken zugebracht, da traf man natürlich "gleichgesinnte" aber die verteilten sich schon recht gut über die ganze Stadt. 

Nachdem der Amiga langsam auslief haben in meinem privaten Bekanntenkreis alle nur auf den PC geschielt. Da wurden dann stellenweise alte 286er angeschafft um Monkey Island und ähnliches zu spielen. Ab 1994 nahm das langsam zu, von meinen "zockenden Kernfreunden" war ich 1995 sogar einer der letzten mit PC (Gateway 2000 Pentium 100, zum Großteil von Oma mitbezahlt).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2016)

Also bei uns war das sehr gemischt. Jeder hatte gefühlt was anderes. Ein NES hier (Onkel), ein SNES da (Schulkamerad), ein Mega Drive (Cousins) dort, aber am verbreitetsten war definitiv der GB, eben weil die Kids damit gerne im Freien oder unterwegs gespielt haben. Und zuhause war der alte Brotkasten noch bis in die frühen 1990er recht beliebt, einen Amiga500 hab ich beispielsweise nur bei einem türkischen Mitschüler gesehen. Aber von den stationären Konsolen könnte ich jetzt keine nennen die sich damals am meisten breit gemacht hat. So einen Trend hab ich erst mit der PS1 mitbekommen, die war gefühlt überall.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da war ich in den 90ern schon lange raus, allerdings kann ich es von meiner jüngeren Schwester sagen, dort hatten Mitte 90er alle Kids einen Game Boy (Color).


Das erklärt natürlich so einiges bei deinen Einschätzungen, du bist bei den Jahreszahlen völlig durcheinander. Den GBC gab es erst Ende der 90er.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Die Geräte von Nintendo als Randsysteme zu bezeichnen habe ich anders in Erinenrung.
> Ich hatte damals zu Weihnachten einen NES bekommen, als er herauskam.
> Sowie auch viele meiner Freunde und auch bekannte oder andere Kinder in der Schule.
> Genauso viele hatten damals auch oder zusätzlich einen Game Boy.
> ...



Doch waren sie (außer du bist in den USA aufgewachsen), dazu reicht ein Blick auf die Verkaufszahlen. Ich bin seit spätestens 1985 absoluter Gaming Nerd gewesen, habe alles gekauft und gespielt und auch alle Zeitschriften etc. gehabt. Du machst den Fehler, das Ganze aus deiner kleinen persönlichen Nerd-Filterblase zu betrachten. Überlege doch bitte noch mal genau, wie verbreitet Konsolen in deiner Klasse (abseits deiner Freunde) und im Verwandtenkreis waren. Da war wirklich nicht viel mit Konsolen! 

Zu meiner Schulzeit (80er) hatten vielleicht fünf von 25 Schülern überhaupt irgend einen Zugang zu irgend einer Art von Spielegerät, und das waren praktisch ausschließlich Heimcomputer (meist C64, aber auch C16 oder sogar Schneider CPC). Und ich habe das natürlich auch danach noch genau weiter verfolgt.

8 Bit Generation (NES, Master System) weltweit ca. 75 Millionen verkaufte Konsolen (wobei alleine beim NES zwei Drittel der Abverkäufe in den USA waren, ein Großteil des Rests in Japan. In Europa wie gesagt nur kleine Nische.
16 Bit Generation (Mega Drive, SNES) weltweit ca. 80 Millionen verkaufte Konsolen
32 Bit Generation - alleine PS1 hat 102 Millionen, dazu kommen noch 50 Millionen Nintendo und Sega Konsolen
Richtig fett durchstarten tat es dann in der PS2 Generation, alle zusammen kommen auf ca. 205 Millionen. 
Aber den merklichen Durchbruch, wo man Konsolen wirklich wahrnahm, auch abseits der Nerds, der kam mit der PS1, wie man an den fast doppelt so hohen Verkaufszahlen der 32 Bit Generation zur 16 Bit Generation deutlich sieht.


----------



## nuuub (11. November 2016)

> C64 hatten nur die reichen Kinder wo der Vater Arzt / Anwalt oder so war



Da widerspreche ich aber ^^

Mein erster rechner war ein Atari 800 XL, das Spiel "River Raid" hat mich damals ordentlich nerven gekostet. 
Das NES System war irgendwie Pflicht, zusammen mit dem NES four Source" für vier Spieler und einem Fußball spiel, kann mich an den Titel nicht mehr Erinnern. Natürlich auch Super Mario und Mega Man.
Dann natürlich Sega, mit Sonic. 



> Also damals ANNO 1990 war der Gameboy/Gamegear



Meinen Gameboy finde ich nicht mehr, muss irgendwo bei meinen Umzügen verloren gegangen sein :/  mein Gamegear funktioniert aber immer noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Das erklärt natürlich so einiges bei deinen Einschätzungen, du bist bei den Jahreszahlen völlig durcheinander. Den GBC gab es erst Ende der 90er.



Nein, ich schrieb Color in Klammern. Meine Antwort bezog sich auf einen Beitrag der sagte, 1990 hatte jedes Kind im Kindergarten / Grundschule einen Game Boy. Ich erklärte, dass das erst ein paar Jahre später der Fall war.


----------



## Bonkic (11. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> war das wirklich schon 1992 / 1993 oder doch erst später?



genau genommen war es früher. 
auch die 8-bitter (nes und master system) hatten schon einige, gameboy dann wirklich "jeder" (außer mir *schnüff*).
kannste mir schon glauben. ich behaupte ja nicht, dass das repräsentativ ist. nur von einer winzigen nische konnte einfach keine rede sein. dass das ganze mit der playstation noch mal eine ganz andere dimension angenommen hat, bestreite ich auch nicht.


----------



## SGDrDeath (11. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, ich schrieb Color in Klammern. Meine Antwort bezog sich auf einen Beitrag der sagte, 1990 hatte jedes Kind im Kindergarten / Grundschule einen Game Boy. Ich erklärte, dass das erst ein paar Jahre später der Fall war.


Und erkläre dir nochmal das deine zeitlichen Einschätzungen falsch sind, was man an deiner Einschätzung das es den GBC in der Mitte der 90er schon gab sieht. Da kannst du dich gerne weiter rausreden wie du möchtest, aber das ist falsch und erklärt warum du auch beim Rest doch recht daneben liegst.

Du hast ein zeitlich falsches Gefühl und schiebst das allerdings auf alle anderen. Anfang der 90er war der Gameboy schon sehr weit verbreitet und in der Masse angekommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. November 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Und erkläre dir nochmal das deine zeitlichen Einschätzungen falsch sind, was man an deiner Einschätzung das es den GBC in der Mitte der 90er schon gab sieht. Da kannst du dich gerne weiter rausreden wie du möchtest, aber das ist falsch und erklärt warum du auch beim Rest doch recht daneben liegst.
> 
> Du hast ein zeitlich falsches Gefühl und schiebst das allerdings auf alle anderen. Anfang der 90er war der Gameboy schon sehr weit verbreitet und in der Masse angekommen.



Nein! Was soll das?

Ich schreibe von Mitte 90er. Game Boy größere Verbreitung ab ca. 1992 - 1994 aber noch nicht 1990, das war meine Aussage. Keine Ahnung wie du da auf was anderes kommen kannst, was ich angeblich meinen soll?
Und der Game Boy Color (1998 ) setzt das später halt fort, insbesondere dank dem großen Erfolg von Pokémon (erster Teil ab 1996). 

Irgendwie interpretierst du mich absichtlich falsch, keine Ahnung was das soll. Ich habe NIE geschrieben, dass es den GBC schon Mitte 90er gab! Ich weiß ziemlich genau welche Konsole wann erschienen ist, das kannst du mir mal so glauben.

Mir ging es darum klar zu machen, dass um 1990 halt Konsolen noch immer ziemliche Exoten waren und diese erst Mitte der 90er auch hierzulande größerer Bekanntheit / Beliebtheit erfreuen, wie Video- und Computerspiele allgemein, der große Boom ging eben erst ca. 1995 los. Und es ist nun einmal auch Fakt, dass der GBC und noch später der Advance, dann DS und 3DS den Erfolg des GB fortgeführt haben. 

Es ging darum, dass einige meinten, dass jeder in ihrem Bekanntenkreis damals ( bis ca. 1992) schon mit NES, SNES, GB (oder gar Heimcomputern) usw. gezockt hat. Das ist, und das belegte ich durch die Verkaufszahlen oben, eine sehr selektive Wahrnehmung, die durch einen stark eingegrenzten sozialen Kreis entstanden sein muss, weil Videospiele in Europa (Deutschland) in den 80ern und auch noch frühen 90ern doch eine ziemliche Nische waren, weil der Massenmarkt, wie erwähnt, erst ab 1995 wirklich aufsprang, die Konsolenzahlen (stationär) verdoppelten sich ab da mal eben und vom PC wollen wir gar nicht erst anfangen.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> - offenbar zu wenig Classic Minis produziert, die Preise bei amazon sind jenseits von Gut und Böse.



hab mal spaßeshalber bei einem wohl bekannten Aktionshaus gekuckt

Was ... zur ... Hölle?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da fällt mir nix mehr ein, eigentlich gehören solche Geier von Aktionshäusern verbannt/gesperrt
5000€, wovon träumt der Vogel denn bitte Nachts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (11. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein! Was soll das?
> Ich schreibe von Mitte 90er. Game Boy größere Verbreitung ab ca. 1992 - 1994 aber noch nicht 1990, das war meine Aussage. Keine Ahnung wie du da auf was anderes kommen kannst, was ich angeblich meinen soll?
> Und der Game Boy Color (1998 ) setzt das später halt fort, insbesondere dank dem großen Erfolg von Pokémon (erster Teil ab 1996).



Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen.
Der Gameboy kam ja in Europa überhaupt erst 1990 auf den Markt, und dass so ziemlicher jeder einen Game Boy hatte fällt in die Zeit, als es den normalen (nicht "color") Game Boy in verschiedenen Farben gab; die Modelle gab es aber erst 1995.

Es wundert mich aber auch nicht, dass da einigen das Gedächtnis einen Streich spielt. Der GameBoy war schließlich 10 Jahre lang der aktuelle Nintendo Handheld. Ich habe meinen Game Boy bekommen als ich 10 Jahre alt war, und als ich Abitur gemacht habe hatte wirklich jeder einen. Dazwischen liegt aber trotzdem fast ein Jahrzehnt, und 1999 war nicht 1990.


----------



## kingston (11. November 2016)

Na ja, Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn es wirklich einen Dummen da draußen gibt der das zahlt ist er selber schuld. Sobald die Nachlieferungen kommen hat sich das Ganze wieder beruhigt. Ich hab auch eine vorbstellt und freu mich auf ein paar Nostalgiestunden. Ich blicke auch auf eine großartige Ziet mit NES/ SNES/ N64/ Game Cube/ PS1/2/3 zurück.Hängengeblieben bin ich am PC. 




LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab mal spaßeshalber bei einem wohl bekannten Aktionshaus gekuckt
> 
> Was ... zur ... Hölle?
> 
> ...


----------



## LOX-TT (11. November 2016)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Ich kann dir da nur zustimmen.
> Der Gameboy kam ja in Europa überhaupt erst 1990 auf den Markt, und dass so ziemlicher jeder einen Game Boy hatte fällt in die Zeit, als es den normalen (nicht "color") Game Boy in verschiedenen Farben gab; die Modelle gab es aber erst 1995.
> 
> Es wundert mich aber auch nicht, dass da einigen das Gedächtnis einen Streich spielt. Der GameBoy war schließlich 10 Jahre lang der aktuelle Nintendo Handheld. Ich habe meinen Game Boy bekommen als ich 10 Jahre alt war, und als ich Abitur gemacht habe hatte wirklich jeder einen. Dazwischen liegt aber trotzdem fast ein Jahrzehnt, und 1999 war nicht 1990.



Ich bekam meinen Game Boy damals 1990 zu Weihnachten, war mein erstes eigenes System, davor hab ich nur am C64 meines älteren Bruders gezockt, der steht übrigens noch irgendwo im Dachboden rum (also der C64, nicht der Bruder  )


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bekam meinen Game Boy damals 1990 zu Weihnachten, war mein erstes eigenes System, davor hab ich nur am C64 meines älteren Bruders gezockt, der steht übrigens noch irgendwo im Dachboden rum (also der C64, nicht der Bruder  )


Du kommst doch den beiden Besserwissern doch nicht mit Fakten aus der Realität die aussagen dass das was sie erzählen nicht stimmt? 

Mach dich auf einen Schwall von Widerworten gefasst das du falsch liegen musst wie alle anderen außer den beiden.

 Das sie falsch liegen wenn die Masse ihnen gegenteiliges erzählt, darauf kommen sie nicht, denn sie sind ja unfehlbar.

Und die Zeit hat damals auch einfach nur Blödsinn geschrieben: http://www.zeit.de/1991/05/der-teufel-persoenlich


----------



## Orzhov (12. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bekam meinen Game Boy damals 1990 zu Weihnachten, war mein erstes eigenes System, davor hab ich nur am C64 meines älteren Bruders gezockt, der steht übrigens noch irgendwo im Dachboden rum (also der C64, nicht der Bruder  )



Wo bewarst du den Bruder denn inzwischen auf? Ich habe gehört viele Familien schwören auf den Keller als Unterkunft.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Wo bewarst du den Bruder denn inzwischen auf? Ich habe gehört viele Familien schwören auf den Keller als Unterkunft.



Nur Östereische Familien ^^


----------



## kingston (12. November 2016)

Der war fies ^^





Wynn schrieb:


> Nur Östereische Familien ^^


----------



## Enisra (12. November 2016)

kingston schrieb:


> Der war fies ^^



wieso Fies?
Eher Film





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSdJ6h-QEEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Grolt (12. November 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich bekam meinen Game Boy damals 1990 zu Weihnachten, war mein erstes eigenes System, davor hab ich nur am C64 meines älteren Bruders gezockt, der steht übrigens noch irgendwo im Dachboden rum (also der C64, nicht der Bruder  )



Ich bekam meinen GameBoy auch Weihnachten 1990 (mit 8 Jahren)Und als ich dann im neuen Jahr wieder zur Schule ging, hatten gut die Hälfte der Klasse einen GB dabei


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ec5bizEiSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und man hatte immer vor einer grossen Reise Batterien gewechselt und ein Paket frische Batterien bei und wenn man merkte das die Batterien schwächer wurden (Kontrastverlust) hat man den Sound runtergedreht und die Helligkeit höher


----------



## Spiritogre (12. November 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Du kommst doch den beiden Besserwissern doch nicht mit Fakten aus der Realität die aussagen dass das was sie erzählen nicht stimmt?
> 
> Mach dich auf einen Schwall von Widerworten gefasst das du falsch liegen musst wie alle anderen außer den beiden.
> 
> ...



Ich spreche vom Massenmarkt und nicht der selektiven Wahrnehmung einiger weniger. Wir sind hier nicht der Massenmarkt sondern eine kleine selektive Gruppe Freaks. Ich begreife nicht, wieso einige den Unterschied nicht wahrnehmen? Lebt ihr so abgeschottet in eurer Videospielwelt und bekommt um euch nichts anderes mit? 

Dass Die Zeit einen Artikel zu einem neuen, populären Produkt schreibt hat was genau mit der Verbreitung zu tun? Warum sollten sie zehn Jahre später so einen Artikel schreiben, wo der GB längst etabliert war und ihn ohnehin jeder kannte?


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass Die Zeit einen Artikel zu einem neuen, populären Produkt schreibt hat was genau mit der Verbreitung zu tun?



eine menge. da stehen verkaufszahlen drin.
und über 400.000 verkaufte exemplare zwischen august und dezember 1990 würde ich jetzt sogar also ziemlich gewaltig bezeichnen.
vielleicht solltest auch einfach mal in erwägung ziehen, falsch zu liegen.


----------



## Orzhov (12. November 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wieso Fies?
> Eher Film
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist auch gar nicht auf einer tiefen Ebene verstörend.


----------



## Exar-K (12. November 2016)

Grolt schrieb:


> Ich bekam meinen GameBoy auch Weihnachten 1990 (mit 8 Jahren)Und als ich dann im neuen Jahr wieder zur Schule ging, hatten gut die Hälfte der Klasse einen GB dabei


Anscheinend haben so einige Leute ihren GB an Weihnachten 1990 erhalten, so wie ich auch. 
Von meinen Freunden und Klassenkameraden waren auch sehr viele dabei.
Von "Nische" kann man da beim besten Willen nicht sprechen.

Einen NES besaß ich da schon eine Weile. Der Game Boy wurde dann mein ständiger Begleiter unterwegs.
Beide Geräte sind immer noch in meinem Besitz (und voll funktionsfähig).


----------



## Seegurkensalat (12. November 2016)

Ich und meine Schwester hatten den auch gleich im Erscheinungsjahr unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. November 2016)

Ja, Leute, ich hatte solche Hardware auch immer recht früh bzw. bei Erscheinen oder kurz danach. Wir sind hier aber auch alles (jahrzehntelange) "Hardcore"-Gamer und nicht der Massenmarkt. Ein Blick auf die Verkaufszahlen reicht, um abschätzen zu können, dass um 1990 / 1991 rum das Ganze noch lange nicht so populär war wie 1995 und darauf, wo die Verkaufszahlen dann langsam explodiert sind. 

Vielleicht ist "Nische" auch der falsche Begriff auch wenn er letztlich zutrifft. Das ist so ein wenig wie mit den Retrogames. Ein Wasteland 2 wird in den Foren (wie hier) auch von (fast) allen abgefeirt und unglaublich viele Leute schreiben, dass sie solche Titel haben und kaufen. Und dann reicht ein Blick auf die Verkaufszahlen, bei Wasteland 2 waren das 600.000, um zu sehen, dass wir auf Gaming-Seiten eben doch nur unsere eigene kleine Blase / Welt im Netz (und in der realen Welt) sind obwohl für uns der Eindruck entstehen mag, eben weil wir nicht über den Horizont hinausblicken, dass jeder bzw. ein großer Teil sowas zockt, und das ist eben eine komplette Fehleinschätzung.


----------



## Orzhov (12. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, Leute, ich hatte solche Hardware auch immer recht früh bzw. bei Erscheinen oder kurz danach. Wir sind hier aber auch alles (jahrzehntelange) "Hardcore"-Gamer und nicht der Massenmarkt.



Du sprichst für dich.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass Die Zeit einen Artikel zu einem neuen, populären Produkt schreibt hat was genau mit der Verbreitung zu tun? Warum sollten sie zehn Jahre später so einen Artikel schreiben, wo der GB längst etabliert war und ihn ohnehin jeder kannte?


Man sollte den Artikel schon durchlesen und nicht einfach lospoltern, dann blamiert man sich nicht so wie du gerade. Du hast schon die Verkaufszahlen und Marktanteile gelesen? Vor allem das er nicht 10 Jahre später kam sondern 1991?

 Offensichtlich nicht. Ehrlich, der Artikel ist jetzt nicht so schwer zu lesen und auch nicht sehr lang.

 Aber gut, ich merke schon, bei dir wirft man Perlen vor die Säue. Du schlau, alle 1 Mio. anderen GB Nutzer gab es nicht nach dem ersten Jahr und alle hier lügen das sie schon Anfang der 90er nen GB hatten und sind eh Hardcore Freaks.

1 Geisterfahrer? Hier sind 100e!!!



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, Leute, ich hatte solche Hardware auch  immer recht früh bzw. bei Erscheinen oder kurz danach. Wir sind hier  aber auch alles (jahrzehntelange) "Hardcore"-Gamer und nicht der  Massenmarkt. Ein Blick auf die Verkaufszahlen reicht, um abschätzen zu  können, dass um 1990 / 1991 rum das Ganze noch lange nicht so populär  war wie 1995 und darauf, wo die Verkaufszahlen dann langsam explodiert  sind.


Das heißt wiederum nicht das es Nische ist und nicht den  Massenmarkt erreicht hat. Bei dir scheint etwas den Massenmarkt erst  erreicht zu haben wenn es 50% Marktanteil hat oder was?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist "Nische" auch der falsche  Begriff auch wenn er letztlich zutrifft.


Er ist der falsche  Begriff und trifft auch nicht zu, auch wenn du das scheinbar nicht  verstehen willst.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist so ein  wenig wie mit den Retrogames. Ein Wasteland 2 wird in den Foren (wie  hier) auch von (fast) allen abgefeirt und unglaublich viele Leute  schreiben, dass sie solche Titel haben und kaufen. Und dann reicht ein  Blick auf die Verkaufszahlen, bei Wasteland 2 waren das 600.000, um zu  sehen, dass wir auf Gaming-Seiten eben doch nur unsere eigene kleine  Blase / Welt im Netz (und in der realen Welt) sind obwohl für uns der  Eindruck entstehen mag, eben weil wir nicht über den Horizont  hinausblicken, dass jeder bzw. ein großer Teil sowas zockt, und das ist  eben eine komplette Fehleinschätzung.


Danke für den wiederholten  Beweis das du den Zeitartikel nicht gelesen bzw. verstanden hast.

Ehrlich, wie viele Leute sollen dir noch Artikel und Aussagen aus der Zeit bringen das deine Annahme wie die Situation damals aussah falsch ist, bis du das endlich glaubst oder bist du echt so von dir selbst eingebildet das alle anderen hier falsch liegen müssen?


----------



## Spiritogre (13. November 2016)

Langsam trollst du, oder? Ich kanne dich jedenfalls nicht mehr ernst nehmen, da du scheinbar nicht mal in der Lage bist meine Posts zu lesen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (13. November 2016)

hab meeinen zum glück früh genug vorbstellt. auf den auktionshäusern drehen sie ja geraade komplett durch... ich finde es eigentlich ne nette alternative zur virtual console, zumal die spiele auch einfach besser aussehen wie auf einem hd-fernseher via wii(U). wenn man den einzelpreis pro spiel hernimmt, kostet da auch jedes game nur ca 1/3 des e-shop-rpreises und bis auf ein paar ausnahmen hat man wirklich eine grandiose auswahl getroffen und mir persönlich fehlen eigentlich nur mega man 4, castlevania 3, faxanadu,  shadowgate life force und nintendo world cup für eine perfekte auswahl.zu empfehlen ist das gerät aber allemal, nur nicht zum derzeitigen preis. abwarten, bis nintendo nachproduziert.


----------



## Exar-K (14. November 2016)

Nicht schlecht, ich war in einer Grundschulklasse voller Hardcoregamer.
Hab schon immer gewusst, dass ich ein geiler Macker bin.


----------



## Bonkic (14. November 2016)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, ich war in einer Grundschulklasse voller Hardcoregamer.
> Hab schon immer gewusst, dass ich ein geiler Macker bin.



war mir auch neu, aber spiritogre wird schon wissen, wovon er redet.


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Langsam trollst du, oder? Ich kanne dich jedenfalls nicht mehr ernst nehmen, da du scheinbar nicht mal in der Lage bist meine Posts zu lesen.


Sagte derjenige, der nicht fähig ist einfache Artikel aus der Zeit zu lesen.

Ich hoffe für dich das war Ironie von dir, ansonsten muss ich von Dummheit ausgehen, die zwei Möglichkeiten gibt es nur noch.

Ansonsten hoffe ich für dich das du immer viele Kissen um dich hast, wenn du in der Realität ankommst und von deinem hohen Ross dann fällst.


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2016)

na na, nicht mit so Leuten Streiten, die sind eh nicht Diskussionsfähig


----------



## Spiritogre (14. November 2016)

Viel schlimmer, einige Leute hier sind unfähig Posts zu lesen und sogar ihre eigenen verlinkten Artikel zu verstehen, obwohl man sie ihnen noch erklärt. 

Ich streite doch gar nicht ab, dass NACH 1990 (der Game Boy erschien hier Ende 1990 ... ) so ab 1991 - 1993 einige Schulklassen halbwegs mit Game Boys ausgestattet gewesen sein mögen. Wenn einer anfängt (Weihnachten) dann machen das viele nach (Ostern, Geburtstag, nächstes Weihnachten). Heißt aber eben noch lange nicht, dass das auch die Regel bei allen Klassen war. Und hier im Forum sind natürlich vornehmlich die Game Freaks unterwegs, dass die andere Erfahrungen haben als Nicht-Gamer liegt ja wohl auf der Hand. 

Der Game Boy hat sich in zehn, ich wiederhole mich, zehn Jahren weltweit knapp 118 Millionen Mal verkauft. Von JEDER hatte einen also meilenweit entfernt. Zum Vergleich, eine PS2 hat sich in der halben Zeit etwa doppelt so häufig verkauft.


----------



## SGDrDeath (14. November 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> na na, nicht mit so Leuten Streiten, die sind eh nicht Diskussionsfähig


Ich streite doch nicht, ich führe ihn nur vor. Obwohl er natürlich immer noch glaubt recht zu haben und der schlauere zu sein. Seinen nächster Beitrag zeigt ist ja da wieder ein Beispiel dafür. Diskutieren tu ich eh nicht mit ihm, dafür müsste er ja mal mehr Argumente bringen als seine "Einbildung".



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer, einige Leute hier sind  unfähig Posts zu lesen und sogar ihre eigenen verlinkten Artikel zu  verstehen, obwohl man sie ihnen noch erklärt.


Du solltest nicht  etwas erklären was du nicht gelesen und verstanden hast , wie du es  gerade wieder beweist.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich streite doch gar nicht ab, dass NACH 1990  (der Game Boy erschien hier Ende 1990 ... )


3 Möglichkeiten: Du  redest nicht von Europa, du weißt nicht wann der Gameboy in D erschien  und hast den verlinkten Zeit Artikel nicht gelesen/verstanden oder du  hast ein seltsames Zeitgefühl das der September Ende des Jahres ist. Ich  hoffe für dich auf ersteres oder letzteres. Und vermuten muss man  letzteres, du hast ja schon einige Male hier bewiesen das deine  Zeitannahmen falsch sind.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> so ab 1991 -  1993 einige Schulklassen halbwegs mit Game Boys ausgestattet gewesen  sein mögen. Wenn einer anfängt (Weihnachten) dann machen das viele nach  (Ostern, Geburtstag, nächstes Weihnachten). Heißt aber eben noch lange  nicht, dass das auch die Regel bei allen Klassen war. Und hier im Forum  sind natürlich vornehmlich die Game Freaks unterwegs, dass die andere  Erfahrungen haben als Nicht-Gamer liegt ja wohl auf der  Hand.


Genau, damals wurden die Klassen extra so zusammengesetzt  das sich dort überdurchschnittlich Game Freaks aufeinander treffen die  dann auch noch hier im PCG-Forum schreiben. Sag mal glaubst du das  wirklich? Du kannst das aber bestimmt auch irgendwie belegen? Das  Gegenteil wurde schon belegt, deine "Einbildungen"  nicht, die sind unbelegte Abstraktionen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Game Boy hat sich in zehn, ich wiederhole  mich, zehn Jahren weltweit knapp 118 Millionen Mal verkauft. Von JEDER  hatte einen also meilenweit entfernt.


Warum beweist du mit jedem  Beitrag das du den Zeitartikel nicht  gelesen bzw. verstanden hast. Was für ein Problem hast du mit dem?



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich, eine PS2 hat sich in der  halben Zeit etwa doppelt so häufig verkauft.


Bitte was? Welche  Quelle verbreitet denn das? 

Die PS2 hat sich über 155 Millionen mal  verkauft bis jetzt, von doppelt also meilenweit entfernt und 2005 waren  es nach genau 5 Jahren 87 Millionen, zum Ende des Jahres etwas über 100  Millionen, den Gameboy hatte man nach 7 Jahren überholt. Von dem hab ich  aber keine Jahresverkaufszahlen gefunden um Vergleiche herstellen zu  können wer in 5 Jahren mehr verkauft hat.

So hiermit beende ich dann mal das widerlegen deiner Behauptungen, du bist nicht einsichtig das du falsch liegen könntest aber meinst alle anderen sind Trolle und blöd.

Anhand der Beiträge darf sich ja jeder eine eigene Meinung bilden wie die Realität wirklich aussieht.

Von daher EOF


----------



## Spiritogre (15. November 2016)

Ja,SGDrDeath, du beweist weiter wunderbar, dass du Probleme mit dem Textverständnis hast, darum ist es besser, dass du aufhörst, du reitest dich sonst nur immer weiter rein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (15. November 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja,SGDrDeath, du beweist weiter wunderbar, dass du Probleme mit dem Textverständnis hast, darum ist es besser, dass du aufhörst, du reitest dich sonst nur immer weiter rein.


Soll ich dir EOF auch noch erklären? Ist da deine nächste Bildungslücke?


----------

